# Problem installing Need For Speed Most Wanted



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello, we are trying to install Need for Speed Most Wanted on our computer and we are having the following error message and it won't install:

A problem occured when trying to transferthe file 'SOUND\PFDATA\MW_Music.mus' from the media.

Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?


Retry Cancel

Any ideas what would be causing this error? We are installing it on a 2.6 ghz computer with windows xp with 1 gig memory and a 128mb Radeon video card. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

If a file cannot be transferred from the disk, then the disk may be scratched. Is it scratched? A scratched disk can lead to errors and not working at all. My age of empires 2 are scratched and there is many errors when installing. In other words, my aoe 2 disks do not work.


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes, the disk is scratched. We were wondering if that would cause the problem or not. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

You could try cleaning the disk, but I doubt that will help. My suggestion, is email the company seeing their deals with replacement cd's(Should have it on their[EA's?] website. They may ask for like 10 dollars, of course if its cheaper to get a new just get a new one.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

before you get a replacement, try to copy the CD/DVD content to your Hard Disk, and see what happens


----------

